# Is Phosphorus bad?



## HarleyK (Aug 29, 2010)

the labels on supplements like rep-cal and fluker's are big on phosphorus free calcium, but tetra's reptocal has phosphorus. i am wondering what the difference is? i would think phosphorus would be desired with calcium to make bone?


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 29, 2010)

Phosphorus isn't bad  It's just the ratios that can be bad. The calcium supplements made without phosphorus are good for dusting insects as they are low in calcium, but high in phosphorus. 

Danny


----------



## ekm5015 (Aug 29, 2010)

Phosphorus is not bad, and is an essential nutrient to torts. Too much however is bad and will not be as effective. I think you want to aim for AT LEAST a 2:1 Calcium to Phosphorus ratio.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 31, 2010)

Calcium alone makes for brittle bones. Phosphorous adds a certain amount of flexibility that makes bones tougher. Too much phosphorus ( or too little bio-absorbed calcium) and the bones are soft.

Strong bones need a lot of things besides calcium and phosphorus, but they make a convenient yardstick. (It also needs vitamin D, heat, water, iron, magnesium, exercise, sleep, etc., etc., etc.)

Many reptile nutrition experts seem to feel that a 1:1 ratio is the goal but a lot of people aim for 2:1 to be safe. People routinely aiming higher than 2:1 are just playing the 'if some is good, too much is better' game- which is not really a good idea here.


----------

